
L0phtCrack 7 Shows Windows Passwords Easier to Crack Now Than 20 Years Ago - weld
https://www.onthewire.io/l0phtcrack-7-shows-windows-passwords-easier-to-crack-now-than-20-years-ago/
======
blackflame7000
Windows has always done idiotic things when it comes to password security.
Whoever thought it was a good idea to split all passwords longer than 7
letters into multiple passwords of max 7 letters in the original LANMAN system
deserves some sort of dunce cap award.

------
voycey
The windows password is more of a "Please don't use my area and ruin my
browsing history" than an actual security option, I thought that was well
known? Full disk encryption is really the only way if you want to keep people
out of your stuff!

~~~
pasbesoin
It's well known among people who know about these things.

My mother, on the other hand? Me: "What if your laptop is stolen?" Her: "But
it has a password."

And she's far from the only one -- just in my anecdotal life.

